# Home from Florence visit!



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Returned home late last night. Our trip to Florence was wonderful!! The sites, the people and the food and history will stay with us always. I also managed to find the 2 Anonimo ADs that were listed in the "buying it at the source" thread. I purchased a bronze Polluce at the Ponte Vecchio AD, Gioielleria Callai, Ponte Vecchio, 17 50125, Firenze. The elderly gentleman (Mr. Callai?) and his son(?) were very helpful and big Anonimo fans. They both wore Anonimos and the younger gentleman wore a Militare ox-pro model 2010 identical to the one I was wearing. We had a very nice visit regarding Anonimo watches and I enjoyed my experiance at Callai. This is a small shop as noted in the pictures and had an assortment of 10 Anonimo watches. The other AD that was listed had 3 watches. It seems, even in Firenze, that Anonimos are an "anonimous" brand! If you get to Firenze, I would highly recommend going to Callai on the Ponte Vecchio and checking out the selection. The pictures show the Anonimo watches I wore as we visited the city. Firenze is a wonderful city and one we will visit again! This was a memorial visit made even more so by the purchase of the bronze Polluce "at the source."


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations. Very happy you had a memorable experience.


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds like a nice trip---hopefully I will get to Italy at some point...
Congrats on your Polluce..:-!

Mike


----------



## EK0707 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey congrats on your Polluce, nice pictures:-!


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

congrats on your purchase!


----------



## IslandCop (Mar 20, 2006)

Sweet pics! :-! Thank you for sharing your experience, I will hopefully make it there someday.


----------



## martinsun (Jan 29, 2008)

looking on with envy

enjoy it man


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Here are 2 other watch brands that you would expect to see while in Florence. The U-Boat watches had pretty good discounts. The Pams, as you would expect, had no discount.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

nice, a new polluce and some time in one of the nicest cities in Europe.
I could use a vacation.
DW


----------



## S5blitzer (Dec 31, 2008)

Was in Florence many, many years ago and that was before I picked up my watch addiction. I guess it is time to plan for a trip to beautiful Florence next year after this Singapore trip.

Glad you had a great time on yours.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Very cool. b-) Nice pictures and thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Mark McK said:


> Here are 2 other watch brands that you would expect to see while in Florence. The U-Boat watches had pretty good discounts. The Pams, as you would expect, had no discount.


Wow very cool to see these 2 pix...I was there in March....If I am not mistaken the Panny store was in the Piazza facing the cathedral correct? (The Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore I think?)

For those that have not been, Florence, Italy is a must see....So much beauty compressed in one country.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

amers, You are correct in terms of the Pam AD location. You are also correct about the wonders of Florence. A beautiful city and region!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Fantastic - wonderful trip and pictures - especially your new Polluce!!:-!


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

I want to thank you all for the kind comments. A trip to Florence is highly recommended. I hope to go back some day.:-!


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like a fantastic trip! Great photos... I am sure the food was incredible as well..?


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Steve, The city, people, food and history were awesome! The watches (Anonimo) were also nice to see. I can't wait to return. Regards, Mark:-!


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

I thought I would post more pictures from our recent trip to Florence. I still find myself daydreaming about the sites and food and WATCHES!:-d


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Loved Florence~very metropolitan city! ;-)


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

For those interested in what I mentioned on a post regarding the heritage of Anonimo, I provide this bumped up post.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Mark, great post and many thanks for sharing with us. I wish I can make this type of trip in the near future.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Makes me want to head to Italy too!


----------

